

Thousands of Ruby on Rails sites leave logins lying around - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/28/thousands_of_ror_sites_leave_logins_lying_around/

======
Cbasedlifeform
I am not remotely qualified to judge this, alas. Can someone please indicate
how valid this is?

------
jafaku
Classic Rails.

